# Old Thresher's show, Yuma, CO. Sept. 9-11, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Old equipment show in Colorado, with tractors, rodeo events, old west stuff, and food and entertainment. Here is a link:

http://www.yumaoldthreshers.org/index.html


----------

